# XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust



## >M.Pain (16. Juni 2013)

*XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine schlechte Nachricht jagt die andere was die XBOX One betrifft.
Jetzt geht es um den XBOX Live Account, der anscheinend gewisse änderungen erhält, die nicht jedermann erfreuen dürfte.

Ein User hat beim XBOX Support nachgefragt, ob man auf der XBOX One seine Spiele weiterhin verwenden kann, sollte der Live Account gesperrt werden.

Das war die Antwort:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt leuchtet mir auch ein wieso die XBOX alle 24 Stunden eine Inet verbindung braucht.
Bisher war es bei der XBOX 360 so geregelt, das man nach einem Ban die Spiele Offline noch nutzen konnte. Bei der neuen XBOX One wäre nach einem Live Account Ban nichts mehr möglich. Alle Spiele die Ihr erworben habt ob im XBOX Store oder als Blue Ray wären unbrauchbar. Somit währe man gezwungen alle Spiele noch einmal zu erwerben.

Hier Gründe warum ein Live Account gesperrt werden kann:



Konsolenmanipulation: Öffnen und Modifizieren der Xbox zum Abspielen illegaler Software
Onlinebetrug: Versuchte Manipulation von Benutzern, Übernahme von Xbox LIVE-Konten oder andere betrügerische Aktivitäten
Wiederholte schwere Verstöße: Mehrfache Maßnahmen seitens des  Enforcement-Team bezüglich Konten auf dieser Konsole aufgrund von  Störungen des Diensts oder Beeinträchtigung von Benutzern
Xbox LIVE-Sperrung | Sperrung der Xbox Konsole | Xbox Nutzungsbedingungen


Quelle:
Gaming-News auf Scene-Gamers.de


----------



## Der Maniac (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Aaaaaaand it's gone!

Tja Microsoft, ihr macht alles falsch, was man falsch machen kann!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Bin da eher Zweigeteilter Meinung, einerseits finde ich es gut das Kriminelle Aktionen bzw Lizenzverstöße geahndet werden, aber das man die Spiele dann gar nicht mehr benutzen kann ist schon zu viel des guten.
Außerdem bin ich generell gegen solche Anbindungen, das erhöht doch nur das Risiko das dein Account bzw Spiele gestohlen werden, die Verbrecher müssen sich nicht mal bewegen um Spiele vom andere Teil des Erdballs zu bekommen, und man wird gegängelt mit Online, ist alles Negativ für den Spieler.


----------



## keinnick (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Ich könnte ja fast noch nachvollziehen wenn sie die Leute bei den genannten Verstößen vom Online-Gaming ausschließen (das war glaub ich bisher auch so) aber dass ich MEINE Spiele hinterher nicht mal mehr offline spielen kann ist eine riesige Frechheit.


----------



## >M.Pain (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Mich würde Interessieren was passiert wenn man die XBOX One längere Zeit nicht ins Inet lässt. Z.B ich spiele selten und um Strom zu sparen trenne ich sie komplett. 
Nach einem Monat schalte ich sie wieder ein und darf mich dann warscheinlich im Support rechtfertigen wieso die Konsole nicht am Inet hing.


----------



## keinnick (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Mich würde Interessieren was passiert wenn man die XBOX One längere Zeit nicht ins Inet lässt. Z.B ich spiele selten und um Strom zu sparen trenne ich sie komplett.
> Nach einem Monat schalte ich sie wieder ein und darf mich dann warscheinlich im Support rechtfertigen wieso die Konsole nicht am Inet hing.



Das wäre natürlich noch dreister aber dazu wird es wohl nicht kommen (hoffe ich )


----------



## Quake2008 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Das wäre nicht das Problem aber ehrlich man wird immer nur dann gesperrt wenn ein AMI einen europäer meldet andersrum ist das schon schwieriger.


----------



## >M.Pain (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht das Problem aber ehrlich man wird immer nur dann gesperrt wenn ein AMI einen europäer meldet andersrum ist das schon schwieriger.



Wie darf ich das verstehen? Sprich: unsittliches benehmen im Multiplayer Online Chat kann zu einem Ban führen?


----------



## keinnick (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das verstehen? Sprich: unsittliches benehmen im Multiplayer Online Chat kann zu einem Ban führen?


 
Ja, das könnte man so auslegen:

_Wiederholte schwere Verstöße: Mehrfache Maßnahmen seitens des Enforcement-Team bezüglich Konten auf dieser Konsole aufgrund von Störungen des Diensts *oder Beeinträchtigung von Benutzern*_


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Ich frage mich gerade was man tun müsste damit man gebannt wird.
Strafen sind zwar legitim, aber alle Spiele sperren ist schon harter Tobak.


----------



## >M.Pain (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, das könnte man so auslegen:
> 
> Wiederholte schwere Verstöße: Mehrfache Maßnahmen seitens des Enforcement-Team bezüglich Konten auf dieser Konsole aufgrund von Störungen des Diensts *oder Beeinträchtigung von Benutzern*


 
Das ist ja mal deftig  
Hab selber nur eine PS3 und was mir da alles schon an den Kopf geworfen wurde. Mir ist nicht bekannt ob es auf der PS3 auch eine Möglichkeit gibt Spieler zu melden.

Und überhaupt wie will man das Beweisen.......Uppps stimmmt ja Microsoft zeichnet warscheinlich nicht nur Skype Gespräche auf


----------



## ph1584 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5370987 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin da eher Zweigeteilter Meinung, einerseits finde ich es gut das Kriminelle Aktionen bzw Lizenzverstöße geahndet werden, aber das man die Spiele dann gar nicht mehr benutzen kann ist schon zu viel des guten.



Bin deiner Meinung. Aber wenn Spieler fremde Accounts hacken sollte die lokale Microsoft Niederlassung lieber die Polizei einschalten als selbst Jusitz zu üben. 

Eine komplette Sperrung des Spiels ist de facto Enteignung!! Das ist mE eine Frechheit bei uns in Europa. Sowas kann nur den Amis einfallen....


----------



## Deathseal (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

hm wie war das mit prism und NSA und Microsoft. Ah stimmt nicht US-Staatsbürger(bzw es werden alle ausgehorcht) werden ja ausgehorcht. Würde mich nicht mal wundern wenn so ein Spaßt von der NSA  oder sonstige Institution  zu MS gesagt hat macht das so und ihr habt ein paar Millionen. 

Zum THEMA. Das würde ja heissen das man nichts kauft sondern im Prinzip nur ein Spiel mietet. Das dürfte in Deutschland aber nicht möglich sein aus rechtlicher Sicht

Dies ist jetzt eine reine Spekulation  meiner Seite.


----------



## ColorMe (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Also ich finde das gut. Die Frage ist nur wie festgestellt wird, ob ich mich im Internet schlecht verhalte und ob es Warnungen gibt bzw. vorerst eine Sperre auf Zeit. Das Hacker etc. ihre Spiele verlieren... dem kann ich nur positives abgewinnen. Schwierig wird es beim missbrauchten Xbox One Account.


----------



## keinnick (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



Deathseal schrieb:


> Zum THEMA. Das würde ja heissen das man nichts kauft sondern im Prinzip nur ein Spiel mietet. Das dürfte in Deutschland aber nicht möglich sein aus rechtlicher Sicht
> 
> Dies ist jetzt eine reine Spekulation meiner Seite.


 
Soweit ich weiß erwirbt man ein Nutzungsrecht welches auch erlöschen kann. Genaueres könnte da sicher Pokerclock sagen. Aber schau mal hier rein: Kopierschutz erklärt: Crack bei gekauften Spielen und Besitz von Raubkopien

_Mit dem Kauf von Computerspielen erwerben Sie ein einfaches Nutzungsrecht an einer Standard-Software. Dieses Nutzungsrecht ist weitestgehend beschränkt auf den bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch (d. h. das Spiel spielen). (Auszug)_

Ich kann mich da mangels Hintergrundwissen nicht festlegen was unter "_bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch" _zu verstehen ist aber dass das in Deutschland nicht zulässig wäre, darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Quake2008 (16. Juni 2013)

ph1584 schrieb:


> Bin deiner Meinung. Aber wenn Spieler fremde Accounts hacken sollte die lokale Microsoft Niederlassung lieber die Polizei einschalten als selbst Jusitz zu üben.
> 
> Eine komplette Sperrung des Spiels ist de facto Enteignung!! Das ist mE eine Frechheit bei uns in Europa. Sowas kann nur den Amis einfallen....


 
99% der Account hacks entstehen durch unachtsamkeit des Kunden. Wer seine Email und das gleiche password auf unseriösen oder häufig gehackten seiten lässt ist selbst schuld.

ABer das nach einem Profilban die Inhalte verfallen ist in dem "term of use" beschrieben und gibt es seit es XBox live gibt.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



Deathseal schrieb:


> Das würde ja heissen das man nichts kauft sondern im Prinzip nur ein Spiel mietet.



Das war faktisch nie anders, auch nicht in den 80ern. Es wird den Spielern nur erst jetzt durch die neuen Beschränkungsmöglichkeiten wirklich bewusst, dass Computerspiele lediglich per Nutzungsrecht erworben werden und starken urheberrechtlichen Beschränkungen unterliegen. "Besitz" oder "Eigentum" an einem Computerprogramm wird man als einfacher Computerspieler nie haben.



keinnick schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß erwirbt man ein Nutzungsrecht welches auch erlöschen kann. Genaueres könnte da sicher Pokerclock sagen. Aber schau mal hier rein: Kopierschutz erklärt: Crack bei gekauften Spielen und Besitz von Raubkopien
> 
> _Mit dem Kauf von Computerspielen erwerben Sie ein einfaches Nutzungsrecht an einer Standard-Software. Dieses Nutzungsrecht ist weitestgehend beschränkt auf den bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch (d. h. das Spiel spielen). (Auszug)_
> 
> Ich kann mich da mangels Hintergrundwissen nicht festlegen was unter "_bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch" _zu verstehen ist aber dass das in Deutschland nicht zulässig wäre, darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.



Wer PCGH-Ausgaben sammelt, kann genau zu diesem Thema in der Ausgabe 08/2012 einen Hintergrundartikel finden. Die Thematik ist aber schwer und der Artikel ist - zugegeben - bestenfalls für Juristen in der Form interessant, weil auch nur für diese vollständig verständlich. Dafür ist der rechtliche Hintergrund einfach zu komplex.

Die "bestimmungsgemäße Benutzung" ist banal ausgedrückt "alle Rechte eingeräumt bekommen, die für das Spielen des Spiels notwendig sind", sprich du darfst es installieren (= Vervielfältigung), es im Arbeitsspeicher ausführen lassen (= Vervielfältigung) und es in einem sehr geringen Umfang auch verändern (= Umarbeiten), dazu zählen aber nicht Cracks oder die Entfernung von Schutzmaßnahmen. Alles darüber hinaus muss explizit vom Rechteinhaber erlaubt werden (was meistens nicht der Fall ist).


----------



## Computer_Freak (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Irgendwie müssen sie ja die Leute abschrecken irgendwie zu versuchen den Onlinezwang und die achsotolle dauerhaft angeschlossene Kinect Kamera zu umgehen.
Nur so machen sie sich auch keine Freunde.


----------



## beercarrier (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das verstehen? Sprich: unsittliches benehmen im Multiplayer Online Chat kann zu einem Ban führen?


 
ein kumpel wurde mal gesperrt weil sein nick stahlschwanz war, und wenn er besoffen cod zockte (und ein bissl rumgrölte), aber immer nur für 24h bzw 48h. grundsätzlich find ich das fair, sowas nervt einfach nur. aber wenn dann die games weg sind, das wär dann nicht mehr im verhältnis.


----------



## Freakless08 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade was man tun müsste damit man gebannt wird.
> Strafen sind zwar legitim, aber alle Spiele sperren ist schon harter Tobak.


 Naja. Wenn es so wie bei EA abläuft, Forenban wegen Kritik = Spielverlust, dann kann das nur erfreulich sein für Microsofts NSA-Box One Nutzer.
Man sollte die Nutzer sowieso präventiv Sperren nach ein paar Monaten. Man weiß ja nie welche Terroristen gerade an der XBox den nächsten Anschlag üben oder ein geheimes Waffentraining veranstalten, denn wie jeder weiß werden aus Killerspieler irgendwann Amokläufer und wenn es keine Amokläufer werden und die nach einem Jahr z.B. immernoch Killerspiele spielen dann sind das 100% Terroristen... und wer auf Comic Grafik (Cell Shading) - z.B. Plants vs. Zombies - steht ist/wird Pädophil.


----------



## Fabiii (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Aaaaaaand it's gone!
> 
> Tja Microsoft, ihr macht alles falsch, was man falsch machen kann!



Genau das ist mir auch als erstes als Gedanke gekommen. Absoluter Fail.


----------



## Atothedrian (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Ich denke so ein Bann sollte auch das letzte Mittel sein. Verwarnungen oder zeitbegrenzte Einschränkungen sollte erstmal ausgeschöpft werden. Wenn jemand dann aber immernoch meint anderen den Spielspaß zu verderben durch cheater oder whatever sollte er auch mal die Konsequenzen tragen können. 

So eine Sperre wird ja nicht aus Lust und Laune ausgesprochen.


----------



## Raz3r (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Hm......PS4.


----------



## Hänschen (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Hmm es wird wohl bei den Lets-Play auf YouTube und Co bleiben, damit man die Halo-Story zB. sieht 

Denn es scheint nicht klug zu sein eine Xbox-One zu kaufen.


----------



## Rome0 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Ehrlich das hört sich total geil an ihihihihi.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Ich hoffe inständig dass die "Spionage Box One" ein großer Reinfall wird und Microsoft ordentlich Verlust macht.
Ich werde mir aus Protest eine PS4 kaufen, sofern Sony das alles so einhält.


----------



## mds51 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Naja.. kann ja im Prinzip egal sein.

Wer sich diese Konsole holt, ist doch selbst dran schuld  und gehört eingewiesen


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Oh MS ihr seid so witzig  ihr macht alles damit wir eure Konsole nicht kaufen, Danke das ihr uns den Weg zeigt und wir die PS4 kaufen. 

Wenn die meine Spiele bannen würden, nur wegen einem kleinem Verstoss, dann würde ich die verklagen. Die Spiele wären Originale also können sie mir den Zugang nicht sperren, den ich habe das Spiel legal erworben. 
Ich glaube sowas frage ich mal einen Anwalt, der Vater von einem Freund ist einer und ich ahne jetzt schon was er sagen wird


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

*Eins der wenigen Dinge welches mir an der One gefällt!!! 

Banned die drecks Cheater und nehmt ihnen die Spiele ab!!! 

Wie geil ist das denn bitteschön?  
*
  

Lustig wie sich manche hier darüber aufregen. Machen wohl auch hin und wieder von Multiplayer Cheats Gebrauch ... 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte MS in jede Konsole einen Selbstzerstörungsmodus einbauen, welcher mit einem Countdown eingeleitet wird, der sofort aktiviert wird, wenn man im Multiplayer gecheatet hat. Wie gerne würde ich die Gesichter der Cheater danach mal sehen, wenn die Konsole in Rauch aufgeht. HAHA, rofl!

So muss man mit Cheatern umgehen: This is how Lantrocity Deals with Cheaters


----------



## SwarmingBeast (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Pro: Schutz gegen den Abschaum der Spielewelt.
Contra: Alles andere.

Langsam aber sicher verhält es sich zwischen Konzernen und Kunden wie in einer gestörten Beziehung.
Man wird kontrolliert und hat keine Freiheiten mehr. 
Fragt sich wie lange die Masse das mitmachen wird.
Und damit meine ich nicht die Kiddos die sich toll fühlen weil sie die neue Konsole bekommen haben, sondern Leute die weiterdenken.
Datenschutz, Rechte als Kunde, etc.


----------



## merhuett (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> *Eins der wenigen Dinge welches mir an der One gefällt!!!
> 
> Banned die drecks Cheater und nehmt ihnen die Spiele ab!!!
> 
> ...


 
Tja leider gibt es noch andere Ban Gründe außer cheaten . Kann man auf ner Konsole im MP überhaupt cheaten ?!


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



merhuett schrieb:


> Tja leider gibt es noch andere Ban Gründe außer cheaten



Die Leute die in erster Linie an der Konsole schrauben tun das wegen Raubkopien, von daher ist mir das egal. 

Bezüglich dem dritten Punkt muss man noch abwarten wie das ablaufen wird.


----------



## merhuett (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Ich wäre schon genervt wenn meine 600 € teure spieleansammlung nach 2 Jahren weg ist nur weil ich im MP ab und zu mal rum pöbel


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Das wird aber nicht passieren. MS wird dies wenn dann nur bei schweren Verstößen (Manipulation usw. tun). Die %-Rate von gesperrten Konsolen wird im Gegensatz zu nicht gesperrten Konsolen verschwindend gering sein. Ihr steigert euch da alle zu sehr rein. Wartet es doch erst einmal ab. Abgesehen davon tun manche so, als ob MS euch zum Kauf dieser Konsole zwingen würde^^

Ganz ehrlich, ich sehe auch gar keinen Grund darin, mir sofort nach dem Erscheinen der neuen Konsolen so ein Gerät zu kaufen. Meine Xbox 360 leistet immer noch super Dienste und ich habe noch viele Spiele, die noch verschweißt in der Ecke liegen und nur darauf warten, irgendwann mal gespielt zu werden. Außerdem kann ich meine Finger eh nicht vom Halo & Gears of War Multiplayer lassen. GTA V kommt auch noch für die Xbox 360 und PS3, passt doch!

Ich werde ab dem Release der neuen Konsolen ganz entspannt 2-3 Jahre warten, wie sich das ganze entwickelt und dann schlage ich vielleicht zu (die Preise werden dann auch nochmal ein Stück günstiger sein). Direkt zum Lauch kaufen ist doch meistens eh Schwachsinnig. Denkt nur mal an die Hardwareprobleme der ersten Xbox 360 Revision.

P.S.: Meinen ersten Post in diesem Thread sollte man auch nicht ganz zu Ernst nehmen. Ich finde es einfach nur amüsant!


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> *[SIZE=3
> 
> So muss man mit Cheatern umgehen: [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNngiQGbvDQ"]This is how Lantrocity Deals with Cheaters[/URL] *


*

Das ist etwas übertrieben ehrlich gesagt, derjenige klagt diese Typen noch an weil sie seinen PC zerstört haben, der Witz ist eben, die könnten nicht mehr beweisen das er Cheats benutzt hatte mit diesem PC. 



SwarmingBeast schrieb:



			Pro: Schutz gegen den Abschaum der Spielewelt.
Contra: Alles andere.

Langsam aber sicher verhält es sich zwischen Konzernen und Kunden wie in einer gestörten Beziehung.
Man wird kontrolliert und hat keine Freiheiten mehr. 
Fragt sich wie lange die Masse das mitmachen wird.
Und damit meine ich nicht die Kiddos die sich toll fühlen weil sie die neue Konsole bekommen haben, sondern Leute die weiterdenken.
Datenschutz, Rechte als Kunde, etc.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
Die Masse macht sowas schon lange nicht mehr mit, man merkt es an all den Protesten und ich habe im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis noch von niemandem gehört der sich unbedingt die one kaufen wird.*


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Ich weiß nicht mal ob das Video echt oder ein Fake ist, aber irgendwie finde ich es schon lustig. 

Ist auch schon ziemlich alt. Damals schienen die Methoden gegen Cheater noch heftiger gewesen zu sein^^


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Finde ich gut! Wer sich normal benimmt braucht keine Angst zu haben.


----------



## Dre (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Also als Pc-Nutzer würde ich mich schön bedanken, wenn zb. mein gesamter Steam-Account dauerhaft gesperrt würde, nur weil Steam ein gecracktes Spiel/Programm auf meinem Pc findet.

Finde diese Maßnahme ganz schön drakonisch.


----------



## End0fSeven (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Das würde ja heissen, wenn ich die Konsole so Manipulieren würde, dass die Kinect Kamera mich nicht mehr ausspionieren kann, wird mein Account gebannt und ich Verlier all meine Spiele.

Das Motto von M$: Können wir dich nicht ausspionieren, wirst du gebannt!

In der Tat würde ich Modifikationen vornehmen damit diese Kinect Kamera nicht mehr Aktiv wäre.

Auf eine gewisse Art und weisse kann ich es aber auch nachvollziehen wenn man sich schlecht im Online-Spiel Verhält das man einen Bann kriegt, jedoch ist es Schwachsinn das deine Spiele dann nicht mehr gehen. Ein Bann kann auch aus einem Missverstehen entstehen, oder eben gehackt werden...


----------



## SwarmingBeast (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Masse macht sowas schon lange nicht mehr mit, man merkt es an all den Protesten und ich habe im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis noch von niemandem gehört der sich unbedingt die one kaufen wird.


Geht ja nicht nur um die Xbox One.
Als ehrlicher Kunde wird man des Öfteren gegängelt von den Konzernen/Publishern.


----------



## TempestX1 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ist etwas übertrieben ehrlich gesagt, derjenige klagt diese Typen noch an weil sie seinen PC zerstört haben, der Witz ist eben, die könnten nicht mehr beweisen das er Cheats benutzt hatte mit diesem PC.


Sollte eh ein Fake sein/Werbung für ne LAN. Er könnte die Kosten für den Rechner und Monitor von den LAN Betreiber einklagen wegen Mutwilliger Zerstörung und Freiheitsberaubung (Festhalten).


----------



## alm0st (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Und schon mal dran gedacht, dass ein Account auch gehackt und damit Schindluder getrieben werden kann? Mit Glück bekommt man dann seinen Account wieder aber der ist dann nutzlos - ganz toll. Ist mir mit meinem 1. Steam Account passiert (war zum Glück nur CSS drauf): wurde gehackt, ich hab ihn nach 2 Tagen Dank Steamsupport wiederbekommen aber hatte dann bereits nen VAC Ban drauf  

Ich finde das geht einfach zu weit. Wenn man den Cheatern den Online Zugang sperrt - das seh ich noch ein und finde ich absolut richtig aber wenn der Account dann komplett nutzlos wird? Klar, wenn man vorsätzlich handelt ist es zwar Eigenverschulden aber so ein System ist auch nicht fehlerlos und es ist meiner Meinung nach trotzdem überzogen.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



alm0st schrieb:


> Und schon mal dran gedacht, dass ein Account auch gehackt und damit Schindluder getrieben werden kann? Mit Glück bekommt man dann seinen Account wieder aber der ist dann nutzlos - ganz toll. Ist mir mit meinem 1. Steam Account passiert (war zum Glück nur CSS drauf): wurde gehackt, ich hab ihn nach 2 Tagen Dank Steamsupport wiederbekommen aber hatte dann bereits nen VAC Ban drauf
> 
> Ich finde das geht einfach zu weit. Wenn man den Cheatern den Online Zugang sperrt - das seh ich noch ein und finde ich absolut richtig aber wenn der Account dann komplett nutzlos wird? Klar, wenn man vorsätzlich handelt ist es zwar Eigenverschulden aber so ein System ist auch nicht fehlerlos und es ist meiner Meinung nach trotzdem überzogen.


 
Gute Frage wie MS das sieht, wenn ein Account gehackt wird ist es nicht dein Verschulden und MS müsste somit dein Account wieder freischalten mit allen Spielen die hast du ja gekauft.


----------



## jackennils (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Hier Gründe warum ein Live Account gesperrt werden kann:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde das großartig!

1. Eine Konsole ist kein PC, wird verkauft "as is" und sollte daher auch nicht modifiziert werden (dürfen).
2. Onlinebetrug: Gehört grundsätzlich hart bestraft, richtig so.
3. Bei gefühlten 90% Anteil von Beleidgungen im Chatverkehr in Onlinespielen endlich mal eine sinnvolle Maßnahme.

Wenn euer Account gehackt wird, muss MS eine einvernehmliche Lösung anbieten, das liegt schließlich außerhalb eures Verantwortungsbereiches.
Für die obigen 3 Punkte seid aber ihr allein verantwortlich. All diesen Bedingungen stimmt ihr mit der ersten Inbetriebnahme der Konsole zu. Somit ist es das gute Recht von MS so vorzugehen.

Auch wenn es euch (verständlicherweise) sauer aufstößt.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



jackennils schrieb:


> Ich finde das großartig!
> 
> 1. Eine Konsole ist kein PC, wird verkauft "as is" und sollte daher auch nicht modifiziert werden (dürfen).
> 2. Onlinebetrug: Gehört grundsätzlich hart bestraft, richtig so.
> ...


 
Du hast in meinen Augen vollkommen Recht. 
Und wenn mal ein Account gehackt wird, muss man sich so oder so mit dem Support kurzschliessen. Wenn man seine Probleme richtig schildert, dann wird einem mit Sicherheit auch geholfen. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass die XBOX sich selbst zerstört und der Bann nicht rückgängig gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Und was ist mit den Spielen bei denen ich gar nicht Online Spielen kann? Die sind dann auch gesperrt, man nimmt dem Spieler die Lizenz das Spiel zu spielen und sowas gehört verboten. 

Nur wer Raubkopien abspielt sollte so bestraft werden aber nicht wegen Fehlverhalten, die Konsole kannst dann ohne die Entsperrung des Supports wegschmeissen, ausser es werden Hacks entwickelt um sowas zu entgehen bzw damit die Konsole sich nicht Online anmeldet ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Konsolen und Gegenstände allgemein darf nur die Polizei beschlagnahmen und auch nicht einfach so weil sie lust drauf haben, die Sperrung von MS der Konsole sehe ich als eine Art Beschlagnahmung er Konsole und genau das stört hier auch allen.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Spielen bei denen ich gar nicht Online Spielen kann? Die sind dann auch gesperrt, man nimmt dem Spieler die Lizenz das Spiel zu spielen und sowas gehört verboten.
> 
> Nur wer Raubkopien abspielt sollte so bestraft werden aber nicht wegen Fehlverhalten, die Konsole kannst dann ohne die Entsperrung des Supports wegschmeissen, ausser es werden Hacks entwickelt um sowas zu entgehen bzw damit die Konsole sich nicht Online anmeldet ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
> 
> Konsolen und Gegenstände allgemein darf nur die Polizei beschlagnahmen und auch nicht einfach so weil sie lust drauf haben, die Sperrung von MS der Konsole sehe ich als eine Art Beschlagnahmung er Konsole und genau das stört hier auch allen.



Du stimmst ja als Käufer eines Spiels z.B. oder der XBOX dem Lizenzvertrag von Microsoft zu. Da muss man sich halt vor einem Kauf informieren und weiss dann auch, was man darf und was nicht und muss dann auch mit den Konsequenzen rechnen.

Und ich finde diese Sperrungen gut, dann lernt der Einte oder Andere vielleich einmal sich etwas
 zu benehmen. Was ich teils an Drohungen und schweren Beleidungen sehe geht ja mal gar nicht und ist ja eigentlich auch eine Straftat - ich meine jetzt nicht Leute die mal eben einem Noob oder so sagen.


----------



## alm0st (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gute Frage wie MS das sieht, wenn ein Account gehackt wird ist es nicht dein Verschulden und MS müsste somit dein Account wieder freischalten mit allen Spielen die hast du ja gekauft.


 
Steam hat mir den VAC jedenfalls nicht entfernt und ich stand am Ende blöd mit nem nutzlosen Account da. Auf ne schnelle und einvernehmliche Lösung würd ich mich da nicht verlassen...


----------



## omega™ (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Valve ist Valve und nicht M$, von daher... erübrigt sich die Frage.


----------



## Ryle (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*

Da sagte Major Nelson aber was ganz anderes im Interview. Ich bin sicher kein MS Verteidiger, aber das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Damit würden die auch rechtlich überhaupt nicht durchkommen, zumindest nicht in Deutschland !
Einzig der Online Modus wird dann logischerweise gebannt sein, alles andere wäre kompletter Humbug und ich wette der Tweet ist auch nicht mehr online.
btw:
*Microsoft reassures players that Xbox Live ban won't result in lost games*


----------



## ph1584 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: XBOX One Live: Ban führt zu Spieleverlust*



jackennils schrieb:


> Wenn euer Account gehackt wird, muss MS eine einvernehmliche Lösung anbieten, das liegt schließlich außerhalb eures Verantwortungsbereiches.
> Für die obigen 3 Punkte seid aber ihr allein verantwortlich. All diesen Bedingungen stimmt ihr mit der ersten Inbetriebnahme der Konsole zu. Somit ist es das gute Recht von MS so vorzugehen.


 
Ich verlasse mich nicht auf Kulanzlösungen des Supports. Die können auch gerne zicken und wenn einem die Beweise für einen gehackten Account fehlen (ist auch nicht so leicht zu beweisen) bist du blöd dran. Da sollte MS definitiv nachbessern und eine Regelung in die Nutzungsbedingungen aufnehmen.


----------

